# Araabesque in cobalt and ivory



## DCBluesman (Sep 4, 2008)

Alternate ivory, that is.












Thank you for looking, particularly for those who add comments.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Sep 4, 2008)

That is sweeeeeet!


----------



## dntrost (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow that is amazing!  How he do dat?  :beauty:


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 4, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL, LOU!!!

The blue is still a LITTLE light in places, but improvement over generation one is obvious!!!

Most important, I believe it will SELL!!!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice Lou.  Is it this monitor or is there a difference in the color of the ivory between those two pictures?


----------



## stolicky (Sep 4, 2008)

As far as the pen, itself, I think its really cool, and am jealous over your crafting ability.

For the pictures, the ivory in the pen in the top photo looks like the blue bled into it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 4, 2008)

gerryr said:


> Very nice Lou. Is it this monitor or is there a difference in the color of the ivory between those two pictures?


 
It's the failure to use "Smart Fix" on both photos...pilot error, as usual.  The lower photo is more accurate.

Ed, the lightness is more a reflection of the photograph and not the pen.  Deep texturing results in some strange lighting results.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 4, 2008)

Lou, that's just outstanding:worship:.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 4, 2008)

STUNNING!!!

I Like it!!! Fantastic work!!!

Awesome!!!! can I have it???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## marcruby (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you using (laser) engraving?  I just noticed that the cap on the pen on your site is identical to the cap on this one.  The barrels seem to be different, though.  Nice idea in any case.

Marc


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 4, 2008)

Lou

Do not know where to start but first of all this pen is extrordinary!!!!!!!!!!! Job well done. Not sure if you would care to let us in on how you go about doing something like that but if you would  it would be appreciated.  Second I went to your web site and all I can say is WOW. You truely are an artist in the most extreme ways. Your talent is tremendous. My hats off to you sir and I am going to pay even more attention to when you speak. Your words do carry weight. Third and this is a treat that I did not expect and I thank you for doing so. That is you have section in your site that is dedicated to one of the truely great artists "Eagles' Nest" Unfortunately I have just gotten into this turning stuff and became interested in pen turning so I never really got to see his works as he was producing them but with your rendition of clips I get to see some of the finest works of arts when it comes to pens as one can imagine. It was a great loss but at least we can share in his creations. I thank you for doing this and highly recomend it to others. Great work all around.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey that would look great in a pencil!


Great job as always Lou.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 4, 2008)

It would look even MORE great in my shirt pocket!! Definitely top-shelf stuff, Lou!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous pen Lou, and clear pictures too!


----------



## grub32 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Awe Inspiring...*

I have to agree with everyone, this is truly amazing. 

I also went to check out your site and I just have question....Where do you find these most amazing pieces of wood?? I am amazed at the beauty of the blanks that you are using. I want some http://www.penturners.org/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif
Smile

Thanks for posting those beautiful pics.

Grub32


----------



## Tanner (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow!!!!  Beautiful!!!  I'm speechless!  Amazing!


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful work LOU:worship:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 4, 2008)

It's another winner for sure. When am I going to see the blank I sent you???


----------



## papaturner (Sep 4, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lou, that is an amazing piece of work.  I'm near speechless, which is unusual for me.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well done Maestro


----------



## itsme_timd (Sep 4, 2008)

What an amazing pen!  This sure is motivation to learn/try new things.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. Nice work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lou , that's not a pen , it's a piece of "Functional Art" !!!


----------



## avbill (Sep 4, 2008)

Just another gorgeous pen from Lou!  Yet I think its expected. Isn't !   It would be wonderful to see some screw ups from the best of the best! So we new people can feel good.  Lou is this pen a second... I thought   you made a green patterned one several weeks ago!.


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 4, 2008)

You have done it again.
Beautiful!


----------



## joeatact (Sep 5, 2008)

Great Pen! It is very appealing to the eyes. Thanks for sharing


----------



## VisExp (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful work Lou!  I've enjoyed all of the pens you've shown in this series.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 5, 2008)

DIDDO it all.  Beautiful!


----------



## Darley (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice Lou, I like this one


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 5, 2008)

First, thanks to each of you for your encouraging words and also to those who just stopped to look. I’ll try to answer a few of the questions. 
Chris – the blue tint to the alternate ivory is simply reflection. If I weren’t color blind, I’d try to use Photoshop and edit it out.
Jay – Sorry, this one is spoken for.
John T. – I’m really not an artist. *REALLY* not an artist. I just try to make pretty pens. I’ll give you a few hints without giving away all of my secrets. Design on flat paper. Outline in the round. Paint inside the lines. And thank you for the comments on Eagle. I miss him more than ever, but at least I have his family/friends and some of the work he left behind.
Jeff P – I’m going to work on the special blank you sent this weekend. I was a bit backlogged. Look for photos soon!
Cav – I’m being paid to keep you speechless! :devil:
Bill – Good memory! This piece was commissioned. Because I felt confident that I would screw several attempts up, I tried it in different combinations. Jeff doesn’t have enough storage for me to show photos of all of my disasters! The only people who don’t make mistakes are people who don’t do anything.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 6, 2008)

I have read the all of the comments from those that have gone before. I am afraid that can only echo their sentiments. So, I will just simply say -

*Beautiful, Lou!!!* :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I am sure that your customer  will be very happy!!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------

